# Possible roadbloack to freedom....



## Set me FREE (Sep 5, 2011)

My appt with legal aid isn't until the 19th...I am probably doing too much research on my own.


Stbxh has a lot of debt in his name and in the name of his business built up when he was making 250k per year while I was a stay at home mom(9 years) ...he is supposed to be filing chapter 7 but has been 'distracted', not working, pushing off work, losing solid, long time clients, etc. So for the last 8 months whatever money he was making was paying the electric bill and his motorcycle pymt(of course) and food...he has paid the BK atty $50 here and $50 there and still has $1200 to go before he can file....

Now I am worried that I am stuck until he gets around to getting his bankruptcy done....when all I want to do is get the divorce over with....

I know that FL does an equitable split...but he has been slacking off for so long I may be on the hook for half of his personal debt(50k+) anyway...

My own credit cards have gone past due for 3 months because what little money I did make went to feed the kids. What a mess....and here I thought I was going to get this over with quickly.


----------



## Sod (Aug 20, 2011)

Dont jump to conclusions until you know what your options are. Legal aid should give you the information you need to understand what your potential exposure is and what level of support he is required to provide. I realize its easier said than done but you have 6 days to go until you meet so collect as many facts as you can and lay out all your questions you would like answered in advance


----------



## Set me FREE (Sep 5, 2011)

Sod said:


> Dont jump to conclusions until you know what your options are. Legal aid should give you the information you need to understand what your potential exposure is and what level of support he is required to provide. I realize its easier said than done but you have 6 days to go until you meet so collect as many facts as you can and lay out all your questions you would like answered in advance


Thank you, I am just anxious to extract myself from his downward spiral and rebuild my life with my kids.


----------

